# Sertraline Initial Side Effecta



## KatBeth

My boyfriend was on Zoloft 50mg when we met. Meh was on it for mild panic attacks and mild anxiety. He decided life was going great and despite advice he came off of it. He started it back about a week and half ago. He took two doses of 25mg and jumped straight to 50mg last Tuesday. He was a little distant the latter of last week and the past two days he has completely withdrawn from me. He is going to work and things but he has shut me out. Is this normal? How long will it last? What should I expect as he adjusts. Will he go back to the loving person he was when he was on it when I met him? I’ve never had experience with SSRIs. I am leaving him alone as he has basically requested. Do I just honor that request until he comes back around?


----------



## Crisigv

Maybe he didn't take the right dose in the correct time frame? I'm just starting the same medication and I was told that I would double to 50 in 2 weeks. After consulting with my doctor. No side effects at all yet.


----------



## KatBeth

Crisigv said:


> Maybe he didn't take the right dose in the correct time frame? I'm just starting the same medication and I was told that I would double to 50 in 2 weeks. After consulting with my doctor. No side effects at all yet.


 That’s what I’m thinking. He took that high dose way too fast and it’s whacked his emotions


----------



## Andrés Felipe

KatBeth said:


> My boyfriend was on Zoloft 50mg when we met. Meh was on it for mild panic attacks and mild anxiety. He decided life was going great and despite advice he came off of it. He started it back about a week and half ago. He took two doses of 25mg and jumped straight to 50mg last Tuesday. He was a little distant the latter of last week and the past two days he has completely withdrawn from me. He is going to work and things but he has shut me out. Is this normal? How long will it last? What should I expect as he adjusts. Will he go back to the loving person he was when he was on it when I met him? I’ve never had experience with SSRIs. I am leaving him alone as he has basically requested. Do I just honor that request until he comes back around?


Zoloft won't let any man to experience orgasm during sex. Maybe he feels ashamed of the whole situation. For some people it will go away, but for me it didn't.

I was on Zoloft and cut it cold turkey because it wasn't doing anything for my severe depression. Now I'm Effexor and I cannot reach climax either. It doesn't worry me that much because I don't have sex (haven't done it in years). But for someone sexually active could be a tragedy.


----------

